# 4 Multimammate Females - Nottinghamshire



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

We have four female multimammates (African Soft-Furred Rats) currently in the rescue. They were previously in a pet home and are fairly tame. They love climbing and are pretty much like rats in their behaviour. They're very intelligent, have strong social bonds and are interesting to watch.

They chew quite a bit (which is why a lot of people keep Multis in tanks) but our last group were rehomed to someone who keeps them in a tall metal cage and we'd love for these girls to have something similar. Just to give you an idea, this is the accommodation the last group now live in (I know their owner won't mind me posting this);










These are the girls. They are Tinky, Dipsy, Lola and Po and they're about 15 months old now.




























And here's a short video recently taken following their cage clean;






If you can offer a loving home to these girls, please email me on [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Apologies, i think there are problems with the photos on this thread. I shall upload again later.


----------



## Primroserescue (Apr 7, 2013)

Here are some better and more recent photos of the Multimammate girls - please email me on [email protected] if you would like to offer them a new home.


----------

